# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........

## Shri Vijay

*


जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........

जल के बिना सब सुना,जल ही जीवन अमृत हें, 
जल के बिना प्रकृति की कल्पना ही नही कर सकते,


*



  jal hi jeewan  amrit hai
Peene ka pani
Pani ki gunavatta
Types of water
Pani ke srote
Manav sharir me kitne pratishat jal hota hai.
Jane ab hindi me

----------


## Shri Vijay

__________

----------


## Shri Vijay

________

----------


## Shri Vijay

*


जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........


हमारे शरीर का 60 से 70 प्रतिशत हिस्सा पानी से बना है। प्रतिदिन शरीर को 6 से 10 गिलास पानी की आवश्यकता होती है। इस आवश्यकता का एक बड़ा भाग खाद्य पदार्थों के रूप में शरीर ग्रहण करता है। शेष पानी मनुष्य पीता है...........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी.........

Author: 
 संजय तिवारी

पीने का पानी। इस एक शब्द में क्या अतिश्योक्ति है? अगर कोई आपसे पूछे कि इस एक शब्द में आपत्तिजनक क्या है तो आप क्या कहेंगे? निश्चित रूप से इसमें आपत्तिजनक कुछ भी नहीं है। पानी होता ही है पीने के लिए। फिर इसमें आपत्तिजनक क्या हो सकता है? फिर भी वह आपसे पूछे कि नहीं इसमें कुछ आपत्तिजनक है तो फिर आप क्या कहेंगे?...........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी.........

पीने का पानी और नहाने का पानी, कपड़ा धोने का पानी और शौचालय का पानी, गाड़ी धोने का पानी और बगिया सींचने का पानी ये सब पानी अलग अलग हो गये हैं। लेकिन क्या पानी अलग अलग हो सकता है? पानी तो सिर्फ पानी ही होता है फिर वह अलग अलग कैसे हो गया?...........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........

पीने का पानी.........

पानी से पानी का यह अलगाव मनुष्य के विकासनामा से आया है। दुनियाभर में औद्योगिक उत्पादन की जो सोच पिछले ढाई तीन सौ सालों से काम कर रही है उसका परिणाम है कि पंच महाभूत यानी पर्यावरण के पांच अनिवार्य तत्व बुरी तरह से प्रभावित हुए हैं। पानी, हवा और धरती तीनों ही प्रदूषित हुए हैं। अग्नि और आकाश की बात इसमें इसलिए नहीं जोड़ रहे हैं क्योकिं इनका प्रयोजन भौतिक नहीं बल्कि अधिभौतिक है। प्रदूषण तो आकाश तत्व में भी आया है लेकिन इसके प्रदूषण का लेबल नापने का हमारे पास कोई यंत्र नहीं है। रही बात अग्नि की तो वह प्रदूषित हो नहीं सकती क्योंकि वह समस्त प्रकार के दोषों का निवारण करती है। अपने यंत्रों से हम पानी, हवा और धरती के प्रदूषण को नाप सकते हैं इसलिए इन तीनों की ही बात करते हैं...........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी.........

दो कौड़ी की औद्योगिक सोच होते हुए भी उसने पूरी दुनिया को ऐसा गिरफ्त में लिया हुआ है कि कोई इसके खिलाफ बोलकर पिछड़ा होना नहीं चाहता। इसी औद्योगिक सोच ने धरती, पानी और हवा की हवा निकाल दी है। धरती तेजी से बंजर हो रही है, पानी तेजी से प्रदूषित हो रहा है और हवा तेजी से प्रदूषित हो रही है। फिर भी पागलपन देखिए कि कोई भी औद्योगीकरण के इस रास्ते से पीछे नहीं हटना चाहता। पानी का बंटवारा भी इसी औद्योगिक सोच का परिणाम है.........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी.........

परंपरागत समाज में प्राकृतिक पदार्थ का बंटवारा नहीं किया जाता। वह सबके लिए समान रूप से और पूरी पवित्रता में उपलब्ध होता है। दुनिया में जो लोग भाईचारा कायम करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं अगर वे दुनिया के प्राकृतिक संसाधनों की पवित्रता और समान उपलब्धता सुनिश्चित कर सकें तो इस दुनिया से वैमनस्य अपने आप खत्म हो जाएगा। अगर सबके लिए समान रूप से प्राकृतिक संसाधन उपलब्ध होगा तो भला झगड़ा किस बात का है?.........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी.........

अपने यहां भी पानी का बंटवारा तो करते हैं लेकिन वह बंटवारा दूषित और स्वच्छ का बंटवारा नहीं है। वह बंटवारा शीतल और उष्ण का हो सकता है, वह बंटवारा मीठे और खारे का हो सकता है, वह बंटवारा अम्लीय और क्षारे का हो सकता है लेकिन दूषित और स्वच्छ पानी का बंटवारा तो कहीं है ही नहीं। मसलन देश में कुल 49 तरह की बयार (हवा) बहती है लेकिन उसमें भी कोई बंटवारा नहीं है बल्कि मौसम को समझने की कला छिपी हुई है।

अब सोचिए, पीने का पानी शब्द में क्या आपत्तिजनक है?.........

इस स्रोत का लिंक:.........


बस एक क्लिक करे..... 






*

----------


## Shri Vijay

__________

----------


## Shri Vijay

थाईलैंड में पीने का पानी प्रदान करने वाली मशीनें.
एक लीटर शुद्ध पानी को (ग्राहक की खुद की बोतल में) 1 बहात में बेचा जाता है.....

----------


## Shri Vijay

__________

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
कैसा हो पीने का पानी?.........

Source:  रांची एक्सप्रेस...

पीने का पानी कैसा हो? इस विषय पर वैज्ञानिकों ने काफी प्रयोग किये हैं और पानी की गुणवत्ता को तय करने के मापदंड बनाये हैं। पीने के पानी का रंग, गंध, स्वाद सब अच्छा होना चाहिए। ज्यादा कैल्शियम या मैगनेशियम वाला पानी कठोर जल होता है और पीने के योग्य नहीं होता है। पानी में उपस्थित रहने वाले हानिकारक रसायनों की मात्रा पर भी अंकुश आवश्यक है। आर्सेनिक, लेड, सेलेनियम, मरकरी तथा फ्लोराईड, नाईट्रेट आदि स्वास्थ्य पर बुरा प्रभाव डालते हैं। पानी में कुल कठोरता 300 मिली ग्राम प्रति लीटर से ज्यादा होने पर पानी शरीर के लिये नुकसानदायक हो जाता है। पानी में विभिन्न बीमारियों के कीटाणुओं का होना हानिकारक रसायनों का होना कठोरता होना पानी को पीने के अयोग्य बनाता है। पीने का जल शुध्द हो, प्यास बुझाये, मन को प्रफुल्लित रखे, तभी वह शुध्द पेयजल होता है.........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
कैसा हो पीने का पानी?.........

Source:  रांची एक्सप्रेस...

हमारे शरीर का 60 से 70 प्रतिशत हिस्सा पानी से बना है। प्रतिदिन शरीर को 6 से 10 गिलास पानी की आवश्यकता होती है। इस आवश्यकता का एक बड़ा भाग खाद्य पदार्थों के रूप में शरीर ग्रहण करता है। शेष पानी मनुष्य पीता है.........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
कैसा हो पीने का पानी?.........

Source:  रांची एक्सप्रेस...

गर्मियों में पानी ज्यादा चाहिये क्योंकि पसीने के रूप में काफी ज्यादा पानी शरीर से वापस बाहर निकल जाता है, सर्दी में पानी की मात्रा कम चाहिये। पानी भोजन के पाचन, रूधिर संचरण तथा समस्त अन्य जैव क्रियाओं के लिये अत्यंत आवश्यक है। सुबह उठकर एक गिलास शीतल जल का सेवन व्यक्ति को कई बीमारियों से बचाता है। पानी हमारी प्यास बुझाता है। प्यास लगना इस बात का संकेत है कि हमारे शरीर को पानी की जरूरत है। यह शरीर को चुस्त बनाए रखता है। इसके द्वारा खाद्य पदार्थों के पोषक तत्व रक्त में मिल जाते हैं। पानी शरीर के रक्त का बहाव यथावत रखता है। वह शरीर के अतिरिक्त तत्व पसीना और मूत्र के रूप में बाहर निकालने में सहायक होता है, मल के निष्कासन में भी सहायक होता है। यह शरीर के ताप को ठीक बनाए रखता है। पीने का पानी निश्चय ही शुध्द स्वच्छ और साफ होना चाहिये। यह रंगहीन गंधहीन और गंदगी रहित होना चाहिये। इसमें किसी तरह के हानिकारक तत्व नहीं होना चाहिये। हमारे यहां आमतौर पर पानी क शुध्दता और स्वच्छता के बारे में बहुत लापरवाही बरती जाती है.........


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
कैसा हो पीने का पानी?.........

Source:  रांची एक्सप्रेस...

पीने लायक साफ पानी न तो उपलब्ध है और न ही इसकी मांग की जाती है। पानी में तरह तरह की गंदगी होती है, जिसके बारे मे बिल्कुल ध्यान नहीं दिया जाता। सच पूछिए तो इसके बारे में आम लोगों को जानकारी भी नहीं है। गंदगी में जो रोग के जीवाणु होते हैं, वे आंख से दिखते नहीं, केवल माइस्क्रोस्कोप से दिखते हैं। इसी गंदगी की वजह से और इसके रोग के जीवाणुओं से बहुत सी बीमारियां होती हैं जैसे दस्त, पेचिस, हैजा, टाइफाइड, पीलिया, नारू और भी कई आंत संबंध रोग पानी से होने वाली बीमारियों के नाम से जाने जाते हैं। ज्यादातर लोग पीने का पानी किसी पोखर या तालब से लेते हैं जहां बर्तन भी धोते हैं, कपड़े भी धोए जाते हैं, लोग खुद भी नहाते है, गाय-भैंसों को भी नहलाते हैं। यह सारी गंदगी अन्दर चली जाती है। इसी प्रकार पानी कुओं से भी लिया जाता है जो ज्यादा गहरे नहीं होते और खुले छोड़ दिये जाते हैं। हवा के साथ इसमें धूल, मिट्टी, पत्ते, पक्षी की बीट इत्यादि जाकर गिरती है और पानी को प्रदूषित करती है। कुछ गांवों में हैंडपंप की सुविधाएं दी गई हैं, परन्तु उसके ऊपर की गोलाई में कीचड़ व कूड़ा करकट पड़ा होता है। वहां से गंदा पानी धीरे-धीरे जमीन में रिसकर स्वच्छ पानी को खराब कर देता है। फिर वह पानी पीने योग्य नहीं रह जाता.........
*
*
इस स्रोत का लिंक:.........
बस एक क्लिक करे......
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........
Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....
पीने का पानी या पीने योग्य पानी , समुचित रूप से उच्च गुणवत्ता वाला पानी होता है जिसका तत्काल या दीर्घकालिक नुकसान के न्यूनतम खतरे के साथ सेवन या उपयोग किया जा सकता है. अधिकांश विकसित देशों में घरों, व्यवसायों और उद्योगों में जिस पानी की आपूर्ति की जाती है वह पूरी तरह से पीने के पानी के स्तर का होता है, लेकिन वास्तविकता में इसके एक बहुत ही छोटे अनुपात का उपयोग सेवन या खाद्य सामग्री तैयार करने में किया जाता है.........
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

दुनिया के ज्यादातर बड़े हिस्सों में पीने योग्य पानी तक लोगों की पहुंच अपर्याप्त होती है और वे बीमारी के कारकों, रोगाणुओं या विषैले तत्वों के अस्वीकार्य स्तर या मिले हुए ठोस पदार्थों से संदूषित स्रोतों का इस्तेमाल करते हैं. इस तरह का पानी पीने योग्य नहीं होता है और पीने या भोजन तैयार करने में इस तरह के पानी का उपयोग बड़े पैमाने पर त्वरित और दीर्घकालिक बीमारियों का कारण बनता है, साथ ही कई देशों में यह मौत और विपत्ति का एक प्रमुख कारण है. विकासशील देशों में जलजनित रोगों को कम करना सार्वजनिक स्वास्थ्य का एक प्रमुख लक्ष्य है.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने का पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

सामान्य जल आपूर्ति नेटवर्क पीने योग्य पानी नल से उपलब्ध कराते हैं, चाहे इसका उपयोग पीने के लिए या कपड़े धोने के लिए या जमीन की सिंचाई के लिए किया जाना हो. इसके बिल्कुल विपरित चीन के शहरों में पीने का पानी वैकल्पिक रूप से एक अलग नल के द्वारा (अक्सर आसुत जल के रूप में), या अन्यथा नियमित नल के पानी के रूप में उपलब्ध कराया जाता है जिसे उबालने की जरूरत होती है.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

दुनिया के ज्यादातर हिस्सों में अपरिष्कृत पानी के प्रदूषण का सबसे आम स्रोत मानव मल (नालों से बहने वाला गंदा पानी) और विशेष रूप से मल संबंधी रोगाणु और परजीवी हैं. वर्ष 2006 में जलजनित रोगों से प्रति वर्ष 1.8 मिलियन लोगों के मारे जाने का अनुमान था जबकि लगभग 1.1 मिलियन लोगों के पास उपयुक्त पीने के पानी का अभाव था. यह स्पष्ट है कि दुनिया के विकासशील देशों में पर्याप्त मात्रा में अच्छी गुणवत्ता के पानी, जल शुद्धीकरण तकनीक और पानी की उपलब्धता एवं वितरण प्रणालियों तक लोगों की पहुंच होना आवश्यक है. दुनिया के कई हिस्सों में पानी का एकमात्र स्रोत छोटी जलधाराएं हैं जो अक्सर नालों की गंदगी से सीधे तौर पर संदूषित होती हैं.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

अधिकांश पानी को उपयोग करने से पहले किसी प्रकार से उपचारित करने की आवश्यकता होती है, यहां तक कि गहरे कुओं या झरनों के पानी को भी. उपचार की सीमा पानी के स्रोत पर निर्भर करती है. जल उपचार के उचित तकनीकी विकल्पों में उपयोग के स्थान (पीओयू) पर सामुदायिक और घरेलू दोनों स्तर के डिजाइन शामिल हैं. कुछ बड़े शहरी क्षेत्रों जैसे क्राइस्टचर्च, न्यूजीलैंड को पर्याप्त मात्रा में पर्याप्त रूप से शुद्ध पानी उपलब्ध है जहां अपरिष्कृत पानी को उपचारित करने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं होती है.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

पिछले दशक के दौरान जलजनित रोगों को कम करने में पीओयू उपायों की सफलता सुनिश्चित करने के लिए एक बढ़ती हुई संख्या में क्षेत्र के आधार पर अध्ययन किये गए. बीमारी को कम करने में पीओयू विकल्पों की क्षमता समुचित रूप से प्रयोग किये जाने पर सूक्ष्म रोगाणुओं को हटाने की उनकी क्षमता और उपयोग में आसानी एवं सांस्कृतिक औचित्य जैसे सामाजिक कारकों दोनों की एक कार्यप्रणाली है. तकनीकें अपनी प्रयोगशाला-आधारित सूक्ष्मजीव पृथक्करण क्षमता के प्रयोग की तुलना में ज्यादातर (या कुछ हद तक) स्वास्थ्य लाभ उत्पन्न कर सकती हैं.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

पीओयू उपचार के मौजूदा समर्थकों की प्राथमिकता एक स्थायी आधार पर एक बड़ी संख्या में कम आय वर्ग के परिवारों तक पहुंचने की है. इस प्रकार पीओयू उपाय एक महत्वपूर्ण स्तर तक पहुंच गए हैं लेकिन इन उत्पादों का प्रचार-प्रसार और वितरण दुनिया भर के गरीबों के बीच किये जाने के प्रयास केवल कुछ ही वर्षों से चल रहे हैं.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

आपात स्थितियों में जब पारंपरिक उपचार प्रणालियां काम नहीं करती हैं, जल जनित रोगाणुओं को को उबालकर मारा या निष्क्रिय किया जा सकता है लेकिन इसके लिए प्रचुर मात्रा में इस ईंधन के स्रोतों की आवश्यकता होती है और ये उपभोक्ताओं पर भारी दबाव दाल सकते हैं, विशेष रूप से जहां स्टेराइल स्थितियों में उबले हुए पानी का भंडारण करना मुश्किल होता है और जो कुछ सन्निहित परजीवियों जैसे कि क्रिप्टोस्पोरीडम या बैक्टेरियम क्लोस्ट्रीडियम को मारने का एक विश्वसनीय तरीका नहीं है. अन्य तकनीकों जैसे कि निस्पंदन (फिल्टरेशन), रासायनिक कीटाणुशोधन और पराबैंगनी विकिरण (सौर यूवी) सहित में रखने को कम आय वर्ग के देशों के उपयोगकर्ताओं के बीच जल-जनित रोगों के स्तर को काफी हद तक कम करने के लिए एक अनियमित नियंत्रण की श्रृंखला के रूप में देखा गया है. पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता के मानदंड आम तौर पर दो श्रेणियों के तहत आते हैं: / रासायनिक/भौतिक और सूक्ष्म जीवविज्ञानी. रासायनिक/भौतिक मानदंडों में भारी धातु, कार्बनिक यौगिकों का पता लगाना, पूर्ण रूप से मिले हुए ठोस पदार्थ (टीएसएस), और टर्बिडिटी (गंदलापन) शामिल हैं. सूक्ष्म जीवविज्ञानी मापदंडों में शामिल हैं कैलिफॉर्म बैक्टीरिया, ई. कोलाई और जीवाणु की विशिष्ट रोगजनक प्रजातियां (जैसे कि हैजा-उत्पन्न करने वाली विब्रियो कॉलेरा ), वायरस और प्रोटोज़ोअन परजीवी.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

रासायनिक मानदंड भारी धातुओं के की वृद्धि के जरिये कुछ हद तक दीर्घकालिक स्वास्थ्य जोखिम से जुड़े होते हैं हालांकि कुछ घटक जैसे कि नाइट्रेट/नाइट्राइट और आर्सेनिक कहीं अधिक तात्कालिक प्रभाव डाल सकते हैं. भौतिक मानदंड पीने के पानी की सुंदरता और स्वाद को प्रभावित करते हैं और सूक्ष्मजीवी रोगज़नक़ों को हटाने को मुश्किल बना सकते हैं.........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी की गुणवत्ता और संदूषक.........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

मूलतः मलीय संदूषण को कोलीफॉर्म बैक्टीरिया की उपस्थिति से सुनिश्चित किया जाता था जो एक विशेष श्रेणी के हानिकारक मलीय रोगाणुओं की एक आसान पहचान हैं. मलीय कोलीफॉर्म (जैसे कि ई. कोलाई ) की उपस्थिति नालों से संदूषण के एक संकेत के रूप में दिखाई देती है. अतिरिक्त संदूषकों में शामिल हैं प्रोटोजोअन ऊओसाइट जैसे कि क्रिप्टोस्पोरी डियम एसपी. , जियारडिया लाम्ब्लिया , लेजनेला और वाइरस (एंटेरिक). सूक्ष्मजीवी रोगाणुओं से संबंधित मापदंड अपने तात्कालिक स्वास्थ्य जोखिम की वजह से आम तौर पर सबसे बड़ी चिंता का विषय रहे हैं.........

*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी तक पहुंच .........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

धरती की सतह के लगभग 70% हिस्से में होने के बावजूद अधिकांश पानी खारा है. स्वच्छ पानी धरती के लगभग सभी आबादी वाले क्षेत्रों में उपलब्ध है, हालांकि यह महंगा हो सकता है और आपूर्ति हमेशा स्थायी नहीं हो सकती है. पानी प्राप्त करने वाले स्रोतों में निम्नांकित शामिल हो सकते हैं :

जमीनी स्रोत जैसे कि भूजल, हाइपोरेइक क्षेत्र और एक्विफायर,
वर्षण जिनमें वर्षा, ओले, बर्फ, कोहरे आदि शामिल हैं,
सतही पानी जैसे कि नदियां, जलधाराएं, ग्लेशियर,
जैविक स्रोत जैसे कि पौधे,
समुद्र विलवणीकरण (डीसैलिनेशन) के माध्यम से.........

*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी तक पहुंच .........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

झरने का पानी जो एक प्राकृतिक संसाधन है जिससे ज्यादातर बोतलबंद पानी तैयार होता है, आम तौर पर इसमें खनिज मौजूद होते हैं. विकसित देशों में घरेलू जल वितरण प्रणाली द्वारा पहुंचाए जाने वाले नल के पानी (टैप वाटर) का मतलब है एक नल के माध्यम से पाइपों के जरिये घरों तक ले जाया गया पानी. ये सभी पानी के स्वरुप आम तौर पर पीने के काम में आते हैं जिन्हें अक्सर छानकर (फिल्टरेशन) शुद्ध किया जाता है.

पीने योग्य पानी के स्थानांतरण और वितरण का सबसे प्रभावी तरीका पाइपों के माध्यम से है. पाइपलाइन तैयार करने में काफी मात्रा में पूंजी निवेश की आवश्यकता हो सकती है. कुछ प्रणालियां उच्च परिचालन लागत से ग्रस्त हैं. औद्योगिक देशों के खराब होते पानी और स्वच्छता संबंधी बुनियादी सुविधाओं को बदलने की लागत अधिक से अधिक 200 बिलियन डॉलर प्रति वर्ष तक हो सकती है. पाइपों से अनुपचारित और उपचारित पानी का रिसाव पानी तक पहुंच को कम करता है. शहरी प्रणालियों में 50% तक रिसाव की दरें असामान्य नहीं हैं.........

*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी तक पहुंच .........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

उच्च प्रारंभिक निवेश की वजह से कई कम अमीर देश उपयुक्त बुनियादी ढांचों को विकसित या कायम रखने का भार बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाते हैं और इसके परिणाम स्वरूप इन क्षेत्रों के लोगों को अपनी आय का एक अपेक्षाकृत बड़ा हिस्सा पानी पर खर्च करना पड़ सकता है. उदाहरण के लिए अल सल्वाडोर से प्राप्त 2003 के आंकड़े यह संकेत देते हैं कि 20% सबसे गरीब परिवार अपनी आय का 10% से अधिक हिस्सा पानी पर खर्च करते हैं. युनाइटेड किंगडम के प्राधिकरण एक कठिनाई की स्थिति में एक व्यक्ति की आय का 3% से अधिक हिस्सा पानी पर खर्च किये जाने के रूप में परिभाषित करते हैं.........

*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी तक पहुंच .........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

बिना सुरक्षित पीने के पानी की पहुंच वाले लोगों के अनुपात को आधा करने का सहस्राब्दि विकास लक्ष्य (मिलेनियम डेवलपमेंट गोल) संभवतः 1990 और 2015 के बीच हासिल किया जा सकता है. हालांकि कुछ देश अभी भी भारी चुनौतियों का सामना करते हैं.........

*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
पीने के पानी तक पहुंच .........

Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....

ग्रामीण समुदाय 2015 एमडीजी पीने के पानी के लक्ष्य को पूरा करने से काफी दूर हैं. दुनिया भर में ग्रामीण जनसंख्या के केवल 27% के घरों में सीधे तौर पर पाइप के जरिये पीने का पानी पहुंचाया जाता है और 24% आबादी असंशोधित स्रोतों पर निर्भर करती है. एक असंशोधित पानी के स्रोत की पहुंच के बिना 884 मिलियन लोगों में से 746 मिलियन लोग (84%) ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में रहते हैं. उप-सहाराई अफ्रीका ने 1990 के बाद से संशोधित जन स्रोतों के मामले में सबसे कम प्रगति की है जहां 2006 तक केवल 9% का सुधार हुआ है. इसके विपरीत पूर्वी एशियाई क्षेत्र में इसी अवधि के दौरान असंशोधित पानी पर निर्भरता में 45% से 9% की नाटकीय गिरावट देखी गयी है.........

*

----------


## jalwa

> *
> जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
> पीने के पानी तक पहुंच .........
> 
> Source: विकिपीडिया से (From Wikipedia):.....
> 
> ग्रामीण समुदाय 2015 एमडीजी पीने के पानी के लक्ष्य को पूरा करने से काफी दूर हैं. दुनिया भर में ग्रामीण जनसंख्या के केवल 27% के घरों में सीधे तौर पर पाइप के जरिये पीने का पानी पहुंचाया जाता है और 24% आबादी असंशोधित स्रोतों पर निर्भर करती है. एक असंशोधित पानी के स्रोत की पहुंच के बिना 884 मिलियन लोगों में से 746 मिलियन लोग (84%) ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में रहते हैं. उप-सहाराई अफ्रीका ने 1990 के बाद से संशोधित जन स्रोतों के मामले में सबसे कम प्रगति की है जहां 2006 तक केवल 9% का सुधार हुआ है. इसके विपरीत पूर्वी एशियाई क्षेत्र में इसी अवधि के दौरान असंशोधित पानी पर निर्भरता में 45% से 9% की नाटकीय गिरावट देखी गयी है.........
> 
> *


अति सुंदर श्री विजय जी,, बहुत बेहतरीन सूत्र है आपका. चित्रों के माध्यम से जल का जो महत्व आपने समझाया है वो बेहद सुन्दर और सटीक है. 
आपका आभार.

----------


## Shri Vijay

> अति सुंदर श्री विजय जी,, बहुत बेहतरीन सूत्र है आपका. चित्रों के माध्यम से जल का जो महत्व आपने समझाया है वो बेहद सुन्दर और सटीक है. 
> आपका आभार.


*धन्यवाद बन्धु बस ईसी तरह हौसलाअफजाई करते रहें................*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

bahut hee gyanvardhak sutr hae janab <<<<<<

----------

